# BIA Photography Forum



## Krestan (Jan 10, 2007)

I guess either I didn't post it before or it was deleted somehow.
I have made a forum that I would like to affiliate with this forum at some point. Anyway, come join my forum if you'd like.
It's called BIA Photography forum.
http://biaphotography.11.forumer.com/index.php


----------



## terri (Jan 10, 2007)

This post belongs in this forum.

Good luck with your site.


----------



## pmburden (Jan 19, 2007)

it might take a while to build up a user base, but good luck with your new forum


----------

